# suitable cage for a green cheecked conure



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

would this be ok for size i plan on letting it out regularly would this do or would i need bigger.

Cheers, Rikki


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Cant see any pic.


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

oops forgot the link haha

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

This is what we have ours in and to be honest I wouldn't go any smaller as they are such active birds and need as much room as they can get, regardless of how much time they spend outside. When we first brought Connie home she had to go in a smaller cage until we got this one - and the difference in her behaviour and happiness is unbelievable (and she gets plenty of time out of the cage). 

Also they tend to chew a lot and are ridiculously clever - if it isn't a sturdy enough cage then I have no doubts it would get out, so it needs to be quite thick bars and latches (just make sure the spacing between bars isn't big enough to get their heads through!). 

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


We have got some real bargains trawling through Ebay/Preloved/Gumtree so keep looking and Im sure you'll find the right cage. 

Good luck!

These are also quite good cages but generally quite pricey...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MONTANA-M...K_Pet_Supplies_Birds&var=&hash=item45f9cecc57


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am getting a GGC or senegal for my first bird and this is what I will be buying CAGE. It's a good price compared to other cages on the market. I have seen the cage you have posted in person and I have to say it was quite flimsy, not really suitable for the beak of a GGC! Haha, well good luck :2thumb:


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

cheers guys thanks for the help

would this one be more suitable http://www.chingford-pet.co.uk/birds/cages/parrot-cages/parrot-cage-stamford-1/prod_746.html


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

That one would be perfect. Be careful with buying cages of eBay. I was a bit dumb and bought one judging by the picture. It has two African Greys sitting on it and looked firm and huge...comes to my door and is tiny, flimsy and yea pretty much half the size of the image!! 

I have a Senegal in an African Grey cage. Honestly they do need as big as you can get them and you can find parrot cages quite cheap if you search the right places. Parrotcare is where I got mine. Google it. Never had a conure but Sennies are so active and need the space! I'd imagine conures are the same.

Jazz =)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

mcfc1612 said:


> cheers guys thanks for the help
> 
> would this one be more suitable Birds - Cages - Parrot cages - Parrot cage stamford 1 - UK Pet Shop Online. Dog Beds & Dog Toys, Cat Scratchers, Fish Tanks and Bird Cages from Chingford Pet


That cage isn't suitable for a conure, the bar spacing is too big. It needs to be 1.5cm bar spacing at the most, or they can get their head stuck in the gap.

This is what I had my conure in and it was plenty big enough for him.

http://shop.parrotcare.com/ekmps/shops/parrotcare/images/mimi_san_diego.jpg

It is a Montana San Diego cage. You may think they are expensive but it is worth paying for quality. Conures have very strong little beaks and they won't damage a Montana cage if they chew the bars, also it is special coating rather than that rubber stuff on smaller cages


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

African grey Amazon Chile cage 20 Free toys star buy This is the exact age I have for my Sennie, I would recommend it, never had any problems!


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the other one ive been looking at Great Deals on Bird Cages only at zooplus!: Bird Cage Antico i wouldnt be using the stand tho 

its measures 56cm x 43cm x 91cm (L X W X H) without the stand

the max i can really go is 79cm x 45cm x 122cm


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That one is better but it looks like it has sliding doors and a conure would probably figure out how to open them, you need to find one with good strong locking mechanisms really


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

keep coming back to this one Montana Cages Madeira - I antique

What do you all think?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That is perfect and Montana is high quality too


----------

